# Eye Of The Lynx



## SCraig (Apr 25, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago it was Eye Of The Tiger and now we have Eye Of The Lynx.

This is Udo and he is a Eurasian Lynx living in the Nashville Zoo.  He was pacing his pen and paused for a moment to stare at me with those mesmerizing yellow eyes.






Nikon D7000 with Sigma 150-500 @ 270mm - 1/160 @ f/5.6 - ISO 1600


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## fenderjaguar (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice Scott.  He was certainly posing for you.  Captured at the perfect moment.  

Jerry


----------



## SCraig (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, guys.  He is a little tough to get decent shots of (I have a lot of bad shots of him, not so many good ones) because his paddock is in such deep shade.  It was bright sunshine the day I took yet was still only 1/160 second at ISO 1600 and f/5.6.  A fill flash usually doesn't work well because there is a chain link fence between me and him that it tends to reflect off of.

He's full grown and his keeper said that he tests them nearly every day.  He'll wait for someone to get close to his cage and then charge the wire.  He only weighs about 50 pounds but is fast as lightning.  This species of Lynx can take down an animal over 3 times their weight so they never take him lightly.

He is a gorgeous cat though.  They have a pair there, Udo and Ilvie, and they had a cub a couple of years ago that was named Blitz.  Blitz isn't on display so I've only seen him once and that was about a year ago.  Here's a shot of him at 1 year old:


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh boy, is this one pretty! 
I like lynx (what is the plural form? is there any?), anyway, I think they look super cute, and then this close-up, straight on, very symmetric, all included that needs to be there (ear hair, "beard"), and that stare! Waaay cool. Lovely background colour, too!


----------



## SCraig (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the plural is Lynxes but I could be wrong.  Regardless, thanks for your comments.  I wish he had picked someplace other than in front of that rock to sit but he didn't.  Big rock, nowhere to move, took what I was given


----------



## Bynx (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it my monitor or is the color off? They should be a brown color and not have purple in the fur.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 26, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Is it my monitor or is the color off? They should be a brown color and not have purple in the fur.


It's your monitor.  He is primarily gray in color with traces of brown.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Is it my monitor or is the color off? They should be a brown color and not have purple in the fur.



Not seeing any purple here....


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

Lynxes are beautiful... so graceful animals.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 26, 2012)

What a face! Very nicely done


----------



## SCraig (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the comments and I'm glad you like him.

He's like most cats in that there is never a wasted motion.  When he jumps onto something he only jumps exactly as high as needed, never more, never less.  I love to watch them.


----------



## fenderjaguar (Apr 26, 2012)

I do see a little bit of purple myself now that I look closer. Kind of like a violet from the different colored hairs meeting I guess.


----------



## iMoShop (Apr 27, 2012)

very nice!! I like his eyes!!


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 27, 2012)

Super shot. Love his expression and his color. Our cat looks exactly like him. Now that's scary.


----------



## AgentDrex (Apr 27, 2012)

That lynx looks like it was thinking "Oooh!  Pretty human!"


----------

